# Surfcats Anyone



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

This weekend is my annual trip to PINS to meet up with old buddies and do some fishing. Our plan is to camp between 30-40.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I think that you will find most guys on here are C&R shark fisherman for the most part and would rather support a C&R tourney like Sharkathon.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sharathon rules. Hopefully Surfcats organizers wise up and learn to do it better. After years of seeing trashed beaches, smelly dead fish at weigh in and park dumpsters full of rotting sharks, rays and bull reds  - many of us have had enough of SurfCats.


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

*Amber Alert - Kidnapped thread*

Yea, ya, master of the obvious. While I agree with your assessment, that was not the topic. Perhaps you want to hear my opinion of the Steelers...... Luv ya blue..........

Gigem 85'


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

*Surfcats..Posted at entrance of PINS.....*

Wow!!!!
Any truth to this???









This will change my mind about heading to fish Bob Hall south to the sticks...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

On October 1st 2007 The National Park Service Imposed a $7000.00 Permit Fee on the Surf Cats of Texas. 
As a result, the fishing boundaries for the Surf Cat's 23rd Annual Fishing Tournament Have Changed. 
All Fishing will Officially be between South Port Aransas and the Northern Boundary of the Padre Island National Seashore. 
All Surf Cats Contestants are Advised not to fish on the Padre Island National Seashore.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

wow


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Times are a changing and the Surfcats organizers finally got a wake up call!


----------



## REPOFISH (Jul 19, 2004)

as funny as i think the above is-i surely hope it is not a sign for things to come with tournaments on the seashore. We, sharkathon, will be meeting with the new super and the ranger in the next few weeks and will keep you guys posted on the future of our event and our relationship with the pins folks. but for now-laughing it up.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep Looks Like The Days On Pins For Shark Tourneys Are Over. For Both Of Yall Sharkathong And Smerf Brats .all That Is '
Is Another Blow To The Fisherman . Soon We Will Have No Were To Go Boys They Keep Takein It Away From Use And Droping Are Limmits Soon .it Will Be Againts The Law To Fish For Sharks Off The Beach . I Am Laughing It Up


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Lunkerbrad is correct. 

If TP&W bands one tournament they will eventually have to band them all. It's the PC thing to do. I suspect we'll see some new rules being written someday soon. And like any other government agencies rules you won't like them. It's unfortunate, but they brought it on themselves. 
Anybody know how to make a turtle excluder fish hook?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Lunkerbrad is correct.
> 
> If TP&W bands one tournament they will eventually have to band them all. It's the PC thing to do. I suspect we'll see some new rules being written someday soon. And like any other government agencies rules you won't like them. It's unfortunate, but they brought it on themselves.
> Anybody know how to make a turtle excluder fish hook?


Surf Cats didn't get banned. The originizers dropped the ball on getting their paperwork to NPS{National Park Service(PINS)} on time. Because of this the NPS imposed a $7000 fee on them to take care of expenses that the park would have had to pay out to cover the extra work/people/overtime caused by the Surf Cats tourney.

Shark A Thon's tourney was about a month ago and they didn't drop the ball, so their paperwork was in on time and the NPS had time to schedule people to work when they were needed most, without resorting to overtime. Federal overtime on a weekend is expensive.

So it looks to me like a case of take care of business or pay a big fee for the extra expense you cause. Or hold your tourney somewhere besides PINS.

You'd think that after over 20 years experience that Surf Cats would know how to take care of their business.

As for new Federal rules, they are already there and have been for a few years. And no I don't like them.



TomCat said:


> If TP&W bands one tournament they will eventually have to band them all.


TP&W didn't have a thing to do with this mess, one way or another.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

gundoctor, in case no one else has ever told you, I appreciate the rational, thought out comments you make to some of these emotional topics. Sometimes I feel you're the only voice of reason. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Look at this....Could this start of something?????
(Corpus Christi, TX)-After a brief installation ceremony, new Superintendent Joe Escoto will announce that the Western Hemisphere Shorebird Reserve Network (WHSRN) Hemispheric Council has designated Padre Island National Seashore (PAIS) as a member of the existing binational Laguna Madre Site of International Importance to shorebirds. The designation ceremony is scheduled for 11:00 a.m. on Friday, October 12, 2007 at Padre Island National Seashore's Malaquite Visitor Center.

WHSRN is a world-wide organization partnering with the Manomet Center for Conservation Sciences and encompasses 66 sites in 9 countries. PAIS is the first National Park Service unit to join WHSRN. The existing binational Laguna Madre Site also includes Laguna Atascosa NWR managed by the USFWS, portions of South Padre Island managed by The Nature Conservancy, and portions of the Laguna Madre de Tamaulipas in Mexico, managed by Pro Natura. The council's decision was based on the tremendous number of shorebirds using the site, its ecological significance for the integrity of the Laguna Madre system, and consent of PAIS's management to make shorebird conservation a priority.

To become a WHSRN site of International Importance, a site must contain over 100,000 shorebirds annually or at least 10% of a shorebird population. Among the impressive shorebird counts that led to the designation are those of 588 Piping Plovers, Charadrius melodus, 
-MORE-

representing roughly 10% of the world's population, and 373,000 Western Sandpipers, Calidris 
mauri, seen just outside the park's boundary. More information about WHSRN can be found at http://www.whsrn.org.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I stand corrected.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

bigfost said:


> gundoctor, in case no one else has ever told you, I appreciate the rational, thought out comments you make to some of these emotional topics. Sometimes I feel you're the only voice of reason. Keep up the good work.


Thanks fost. It took a while, but I finally learned not to get my drawers in too tight of a knot, until I thought about it a little. Then if it justifies it, I can get just as wild eyed radical as anybody else.
Jumping on the band wagon before you know where its headed, might get you pilled up at the bottom of a cliff some day.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Team Budhahead said:


> Look at this....Could this start of something?????
> (Corpus Christi, TX)-After a brief installation ceremony, new Superintendent Joe Escoto will announce that the Western Hemisphere Shorebird Reserve Network (WHSRN) Hemispheric Council has designated Padre Island National Seashore (PAIS) as a member of the existing binational Laguna Madre Site of International Importance to shorebirds. The designation ceremony is scheduled for 11:00 a.m. on Friday, October 12, 2007 at Padre Island National Seashore's Malaquite Visitor Center.
> 
> WHSRN is a world-wide organization partnering with the Manomet Center for Conservation Sciences and encompasses 66 sites in 9 countries. PAIS is the first National Park Service unit to join WHSRN. The existing binational Laguna Madre Site also includes Laguna Atascosa NWR managed by the USFWS, portions of South Padre Island managed by The Nature Conservancy, and portions of the Laguna Madre de Tamaulipas in Mexico, managed by Pro Natura. The council's decision was based on the tremendous number of shorebirds using the site, its ecological significance for the integrity of the Laguna Madre system, and consent of PAIS's management to make shorebird conservation a priority.
> ...


 first step to seasonal driving on the beach. Turtles are the other weapon that some environmentalist use to make for seasonal driving.

While most people blame business for lost beach access, and to some point this is true. We will loose our right to drive on the beachs because of environmentalist. It has already taken place on the east coast.


----------



## rick (Oct 5, 2004)

Why dont you guys quit winning and wise up. PINS is a federal park not some place to hold fishing tournaments, its a place to appreciate in the great state of TEXAS. Sharkathon, give me a break. You guys use whiting, stingrays and jacks for bait and think you are conservationist, because you release sharks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

rickfishes said:


> Why dont you guys quit winning and wise up. PINS is a federal park not some place to hold fishing tournaments, its a place to appreciate in the great state of TEXAS. Sharkathon, give me a break. You guys use whiting, stingrays and jacks for bait and think you are conservationist, because you release sharks.


WOW, what a responce......
I thought that was called bait.....
I guess you guys need to start going to HEB and getting you some boneless chickens to use for bait.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

rickfishes said:


> Why dont you guys quit winning and wise up. PINS is a federal park not some place to hold fishing tournaments, its a place to appreciate in the great state of TEXAS. Sharkathon, give me a break. You guys use whiting, stingrays and jacks for bait and think you are conservationist, because you release sharks.


Conservationist?? Where did it say that....did I miss that.

Its about waste.....and the difference between....

I guess he thinks that using Whitting or Rays for bait is the same thing as throwing a 5-6' shark in the dumpster.



> PINS is a federal park not some place to hold fishing tournaments, its a place to appreciate in the great state of TEXAS.


I do appreciate PINS, and the annual pass that I pay for allows me to fish there. Other tournaments that are held on PINS never run into these problems, go figure.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> WOW, what a responce......
> I thought that was called bait.....
> I guess you guys need to start going to HEB and getting you some boneless chickens to use for bait.


PC correct bait is tofu and soy rays.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

rickfishes said:


> Why dont you guys quit winning and wise up. PINS is a federal park not some place to hold fishing tournaments, its a place to appreciate in the great state of TEXAS. Sharkathon, give me a break. You guys use whiting, stingrays and jacks for bait and think you are conservationist, because you release sharks.


I thought it was a place for people to have recreational opportunities on the beach(Read the ariginal law that established the park). 
What's better recreation than a fishing tourney?



Redfishr said:


> WOW, what a responce......
> I thought that was called bait.....
> I guess you guys need to start going to HEB and getting you some boneless chickens to use for bait.


Chicken(boneless or bone in) ain't a bad shark bait, if you can keep it off bottom enough that the crabs don't get it before the sharks find it.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> WOW, what a responce......
> I thought that was called bait.....
> I guess you guys need to start going to HEB and getting you some boneless chickens to use for bait.


Maybe we could try using vegetables.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

bigfost said:


> gundoctor, in case no one else has ever told you, I appreciate the rational, thought out comments you make to some of these emotional topics. Sometimes I feel you're the only voice of reason. Keep up the good work.


Gotta agree with you. Gundoctor has some of the toughest skin of any one I know. Avery smart man.

I fished Surfcats in 87. It was cool to fish it then. But, things change with time, and to remain successful, you gotta change with time.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

I ran into some of the organizers from Surfcats this weekend. They seemed like just regular people to me. Big point is we have a lot more in common than we have differences here. I know some people claim to be morally superior to other homosapiens based on how they fish, but all jokes aside, we should quit fighting and put our voice together. I was concerned about what happened to surfcats...because the question comes up who is next. 

Some cop came up to me at the packery jetty park and started asking me what I was doing. He asked me what I was fishing for. Then he asks me what bait was I using. I did not react, but told him I was fishing. Fishing for fish. I was using fish bait. Five minutes later a guy comes down and asks if we have a parking permit. I said if there is we would like to acquire one. He tells me $12.00. I pass the cash and get a stcker. As soon as the sticker is in my hand, I ask his why I am not given a reciept. He tells me he does not have one. I ask again why don't you give receipts. He quickly leaves. Point is the guys shows up and inquires for our permit, but does not evaluate anyone on either side of us.

They issued a bunch of $150 tickets to people fishing the jetty who did not have a parling permit. Obviosly the fishermen are not welcome. 

'Nuff said....WHO'S NEXT....is the Big Question...

Hope you guys have a good October 2007, see you on the beach!

Deaver


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Power Fisherman said:


> I ran into some of the organizers from Surfcats this weekend. They seemed like just regular people to me. Big point is we have a lot more in common than we have differences here. I know some people claim to be morally superior to other homosapiens based on how they fish, but all jokes aside, we should quit fighting and put our voice together. I was concerned about what happened to surfcats...because the question comes up who is next.
> 
> Deaver


PROBABLY THE BEST RESPONSE IVE HEARD ON THIS ISSUE


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Power Fisherman said:


> IThey issued a bunch of $150 tickets to people fishing the jetty who did not have a parling permit. Obviosly the fishermen are not welcome.
> 
> 'Nuff said....WHO'S NEXT....is the Big Question...
> Deaver


Good commentary, but I think you're confusing issues here. What you described is happening all over the coast nowdays. It's nothing more than greedy politicians who have realized that people love going to the beach enough that they are willing to pay illegal fees for the right. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, under Texas law the beaches are to be open and unrestricted to everyone. That would by definition include free parking. Anyway, the parking permits aren't directed at fishermen, but at everyone. As long as we're willing to pad their pockets, the local pols will allow to park on "their' beach.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Fost I am not confused. You seem to want to get critical with me on many posts. Fost I'm tired of the fighting attitude. I have never said one thing ugly about you. What is going on with all this hatefulness. I though this was a forum to talk about fishing. You have never even spoken with me. Tired of the hating and fighting. Tired of the bashing. Can we have a constructive conversation? Do we have to attack everyone? Are we here to argue? When is it going to stop? When is the fighting going to be over? When are the message board wars going to end? When is the ugly talk and slander going to be over? When is the crying going to come to an end? How much longer do people want to hear this? 

Brother I am no saint. John 15 commands that I love you. Let's put the fighting aside.

Deaver


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Power Fisherman said:


> You seem to want to get critical with me on many posts.
> Deaver


I'm absolutely sure I have no idea what you're raving about. I think this is the second post I've ever responded directly to your comments about.

If you'll notice my first words, they were "good commentary". That doesn't sound very argumentative to me. I've got no beef with you, however if you ambush me with another one of these rants that might change. Maybe you need to take a couple of Zanax and chill out a bit.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Let's get all the fighting put aside. I am out of the fighting game. I am out of the internet attack mode. People are just tired of it. This has happened other places. Let's keep the tone on the up. I have not tried to find fault with what you posted. The Zanax comment is an example of a passive aggressive attack. We are just fishermen here. Last post I put on your post we're congratulatory. Let's drop the verbal slingshots man. Life is to short. 

I have sent you an email about getting along before. Nothing is worth fighting over. No crowd to please. Brother I don't wish anything on you. I hope you are happy and well and having a good season. I hope you day goes well. Neither one of us has serious problems. 

Deaver


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

bigfost said:


> Good commentary, but I think you're confusing issues here. What you described is happening all over the coast nowadays. It's nothing more than greedy politicians who have realized that people love going to the beach enough that they are willing to pay illegal fees for the right. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but as I understand it, under Texas law the beaches are to be open and unrestricted to everyone. That would by definition include free parking. Anyway, the parking permits aren't directed at fishermen, but at everyone. As long as we're willing to pad their pockets, the local pols will allow to park on "their' beach.


deaver you misunder stood Fost . it is all good 
I think that the fees are worth it if they put the money to work and clean up the beach that we pay to park on , i have seen it work . on the upper coast was at rollover this spring for the black drum run and was told i need a permit well let me say the money was worth it after the park guy told me it was to help keep the pass clean well at that point in time the pass was the ugliest i have seen for a while and . i got a beach pass . well went back last month and the pass was 95 % better i was very happy with the results i did not want to see the rod and reel club close it but if it gets out of control it will be closed and they own the pass what i here is it true . if so this is the sign of the times and we are going to pay for it in the long run now we must join together and fight for the right to fish . SLP is getting smaller and it may be closed soon . we are losing the war . i want my kid to fish were his grandfather fished 50 yrs ago . not some man made cement pond in the city full of fish .


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

Power Fisherman- You are right on! I have not been a member here for long, but I sure have notice how aggressive people get over a whole lot of nothing. We are fisherman, and this is a fishing forum. Apparently, there are lots of people that really need to "chill out" Lets talk fishing and hunting stuff, and stop wasting time arguing about stuff. good luck to all.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

I think both Fost and I have much more in common than differences.

He does probably spells better than me.

Deaver


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I Cant Spell But I Can Fish


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

I just wanted to know if anyone was going and would they like to join up instead of flying solo. 

Surfcat observations: The water was gin clear green, with blue water within 300 yards of the beach. Best water I can remember. Bait everywhere, in fact too much bait. Dammed if there is too much, and dammed if there is not enough. I felt like a kid in the candy store trying to pick a spot. Pelicans diving by the hundreds, thousands of birds, even saw a hawk pluck a fish out of the surf. Incredible. Surf broke just at the beach, flat surf all weekend. I had never seen balls of anchovies until this weekend, it looked like seaweed, except for the constant thrash of the skipjack and rolling tarpon. It reminded me of a school of reds in a feeding frenzy, like a washing machine on high spin. This was Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I did not want to leave. Just enough breeze to keep the bugs off at night. Shooting stars like it was fourth of July. Brought 100# of frozen bonito, 20# stingray, for the crew of 3. Crabs were eating our bait, they finally got full and moved on. We also used what ever we could catch with the castnet. We fished hard, we chummed, had numerus strikes, but no money fish. So I drove back to Houston instead of the weigh in. I'm sure that would have been interesting. Spoke with Nick @ Breakaway on PINS, nice fellow. 

Tournament: What a CF. I was told at check in the boundaries had changed. I asked if fish caught on PINS would therefore be disqualified.....the response was no. Thanks SC, you just gave the (local) jetty fishermen a huge advantage. Driving into PINS was the sign at the Ranger Station saying NO Surfcats, and that anyone participating would be issued a citiation. Okay, so now I'm just a recreational fisherman for the weekend. IMO, SCats either dropped the ball, or the Park Service dropped the bomb on them. The rumor was there is a new Park Ranger, and the fee went from 750$ to $7000. Gun Doctor, not to be argumentive, but to add some information to this discussion, SC found out about it October 1, (start of the govt. fiscal year), no time to appeal, or overturn, so their only recourse was to expand the boundaries. Sharkathon did not have this permit issue because of September date. (again, so I am told)

Plenty of rumors were floating down the beach. Is the new Park Ranger just a money grubber.......... is sharkathon behind this?.......will sharkathon and other tournaments be subject to the same permit fee...... who knows. 

I support, encourage, and prefer C&R. Do I wish SC would modify their format, yes. However, I would rather see some old friends and fish instead of boycott SC. Make no mistake, this permit business is bad news for all tournaments, and I have read and listened to the vemon spewed by the Sharkathon supporters since inception. Grow up and See the big picture: There are people out there that want to shut us all down, whether its one tournament at a time, or one beach at a time. Stand up for your fellow fishermen. I'm not a big "conspiracy" guy, but if we don't come together we will be telling our kids and grandkids about the times we used to be able to drive down the beach and fish, such as Galveston or SLP. 

I had a great time. I have stories and pictures I'm busting a gut to share but this is a G rated board and Rest assured some bird lover and/or tree hugger is reading and "laughing" too.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Beeracuda,

You are right. This is the type of trend where everyone looses in the long run. The surfcats guys were really peeved. The population at large does not see any difference between the the various factions that the typical Texas internet fishing user sees. They see us as one group. 

Deaver


----------

